# Return Pump (Laguna Max-Flo)



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

So after some investigating on askol pumps. Laguna's Max-Flo seems to fit the bill because I can purchase it locally at BA's. 

I was originally planning on going with the same return pump Ameekplec is using (ATB Flowstar 1500) but I'm having a hard time sourcing one out. 

Seeing as how they are both based off an askol pump I figure Laguna's Max-Flo will do the job and efficiently.

Now, I'm just torn on what model. There is little price difference with the Max-Flo 1500 & 2000. It's around $30. They're both rated at 100w which is strange because I could have sworn I read that the 1500 run 60w.

What would YOU do?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I personally am really considering red dragon pumps for return, and I think of it this way, the price is like double other pumps, but it runs at like 1/3 of the Wattage of other ones, so it would make its money in less than a year through electricity bills, and also runs more quite .... but yea, I'm not 100% sure if I wanna spend that much up front of not  lol

I would go with the bigger one and put a ball valve on it, 30 bucks in not much and if you decide u need more flow in some time from now, you will most likely need to spend more than 30 bucks you know


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> I personally am really considering red dragon pumps for return, and I think of it this way, the price is like double other pumps, but it runs at like 1/3 of the Wattage of other ones, so it would make its money in less than a year through electricity bills, and also runs more quite .... but yea, I'm not 100% sure if I wanna spend that much up front of not  lol
> 
> I would go with the bigger one and put a ball valve on it, 30 bucks in not much and if you decide u need more flow in some time from now, you will most likely need to spend more than 30 bucks you know


I know but the upfront cost for a red dragon is so expensive. I just can't do it. lol Especially when I have so many other expenses right now starting up a new system. It might not hurt as much down the road if I'm just upgrading the pump . That's how I see it anyways.

You're right, I'll just go higher. The plan was to build a manifold anyways.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I know but the upfront cost for a red dragon is so expensive. I just can't do it. lol Especially when I have so many other expenses right now starting up a new system. It might not hurt as much down the road if I'm just upgrading the pump . That's how I see it anyways.
> 
> You're right, I'll just go higher. The plan was to build a manifold anyways.


yea makes sense  depending on how much I spend on other stuff I may wait some time and then upgrade the return  but on long term, they are well worth it !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> I know but the upfront cost for a red dragon is so expensive. I just can't do it. lol Especially when I have so many other expenses right now starting up a new system. It might not hurt as much down the road if I'm just upgrading the pump . That's how I see it anyways.
> 
> You're right, I'll just go higher. The plan was to build a manifold anyways.


On the RD pump, I was seriously considering one for the new tank - something like a 6.5m3. But then I decided that it was a piece of equipment, while in the long run would probably be worth it, the extra expense couldn't be justified when I had other perfectly acceptable options (ie Eheim and the ATB).

I'd go higher too - with all the extra power my return has over what I really need/want, I'm not concerned about head loss caused by elbows and the like in my return plumbing. If anything it'll just help me get closer to the output I want.


----------

